# Abandoned Wild West Theme Park - Cornwall



## TomMurphy (Jul 3, 2014)

WARNING - Dan had my camera for some of this trip. Some of Dan's previous work:

 

On Sunday I got up at 6:30 to start the 2 hour drive down into the depths of Cornwall.

This is the second site of five we visited that day.
This was tricky to find. I knew the general location. 
Luckily while I was driving along a road that ran on the top of a valley, I saw a barn in the distance which looked vary American and headed towards it.

Arriving here, we saw 2 buildings and thought the rest will have been knocked down. I was absolutely gutted because the place looked pretty damn cool:




American style deck: 




American style me (Nathan laughing at the grass and my Texas accent):








Everyone seems to be crazy about HDRs:



Inside the barn:












Nathan dancing with a mannequin...




I realised at this point that we hadn't found the barn yet. We saw a bridge and decided to head in that direction.






Carriage!






I checked on my phone and saw a load of buildings in the woods so we headed in that direction. I noticed these troughs and recognised that they were the things kids 'hunt for gold' in. 
We carried on a bit further and this is the sight that greeted us. By far the most excited I've been in a while. Made me feel remarkably alone. 
















































We saw an upstairs room with no stairs inside the building. I Climbed onto this and half-way across there was a massive crack sound. The beams looked pretty solid from below. I promptly returned to the floor. 
Turns out the stairs were at the back of the building...





There was a vault with a locked door. Some people had clearly tried to get in before unsuccessfully. The walls were smashed away at. 




There was however, a massive hole in the roof to the bathroom above where someone had got in.






The safe was locked. There was a few pictures inside but not much else.










No. 




Not ALL of my boots. 




I don't even know...












GIVE THAT MAN AN OSCAR
https://flic.kr/p/nTo7B6

'T' for Tom!



My shots:



Everyone seems to be crazy about HDRs:




My favorite shot:




And finally, because every abandoned place has Christmas decorations:


----------



## Potter (Jul 3, 2014)

Excellent. That arcade machine is a great find. Am I right in thinking that first piano is an empty shell prop?


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 3, 2014)

Still looks good after it was heavily vandalised  got some good shots here


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 4, 2014)

Lol, looks like you had a fun day out! Great weather for it too!  
Brilliant stuff, thank for sharing!


----------



## jhluxton (Jul 6, 2014)

Excellent report I visit Cornwall quite often and drove past this once when it was open.

Doing a bit of Googling revealed that the site is to be redeveloped starting in September here is alink to what is planned for the future.

http://www.cornishguardian.co.uk/Wild-Western-ghost-town-coming/story-20604792-detail/story.html

John


----------



## chrishill (Jul 17, 2014)

Really interesting good job.


----------



## Lauren444 (Jul 20, 2014)

Brilliant report. Nice pictures, thankyou for sharing


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! Great photos. I'm hoping to pay a visit there when I go to Cornwall in a few weeks


----------



## brickworx (Jul 21, 2014)

That's really cool ... What a buzz to come across the extra buildings and stuff...nice work that my friend.


----------



## smiler (Jul 22, 2014)

Bloody Hell, this place has gone downhill in last year or so, such a shame that folk can’t just enjoy a good mooch and leave without vandalising and spoiling it, there is/was a stairway from the saloon to the whorehouse upstairs it wasn’t too safe when we visited.
Nice Pics I enjoyed looking, Many Thanks.


----------



## Slippy Shogun (Sep 8, 2014)

Great work. Thanks for posting. There are some great little extra's, I particularly liked the coffin photo. You guys really do investigate every site you visit. Top work.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 26, 2014)

YEEEEEEEHHHAAAAAA!!!!! another funny day for u guys.....ur last 2 posts u seem to find "dead peoples stuff"......coffins and body bags, u gona find a proper stiff next

Love the piano shot


----------



## freeclimb (Oct 28, 2014)

Good to see Spirit is still standing, well most of it! Good report there man.


----------

